# Hi all



## jedellion (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi, pretty new to WF, but thougt I would share some of my artywork with you. 

moonlight-masquerade on deviantART

Here are a few of my latest pieces done on my iPad

Next!



Witchy


Wrath


----------



## tepelus (Jan 22, 2013)

Really nice. I especially like the Death one. I'm on DA as well.


----------



## Abbey08 (Jan 22, 2013)

I like 'Next' best; very eery quality that is nice to look at.

Lorraine


----------



## dolphinlee (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow - i am blown away. This is incredibly detailed stuff. I particularly like Next. Death is so menacing. 

What program do you use?


p.s. I love your signature.


----------



## jedellion (Jan 22, 2013)

On my laptop I mainly use Corel painter and photoshop. But all these are ipad work on an app, unfortunately, called.  Procreate. It's phenomenally good. Layers, layer effects, custom brushes. Used with a could of other apps called art studio sketchbook and photoshop express. 

My ipad is pretty new so it has the retina display pushing my image resolutions up to around 2400 pixels square, so it is getting close the sort of resolutions I use on my laptop. 

It took a while to adjust to using my finger to paint, but I am used to it now, although I have bought a Wacom stylus. But I almost prefer my finger now.


----------



## dolphinlee (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you for telling me this. I am always amazed at what other people can do on a computer.  Then my amazement is taken to the next level when they produce something as good as the drawings above.


----------



## jedellion (Jan 22, 2013)

aww thanks, truth be told I scrap so many before I get ones I think are worth continuing with.


----------



## Abbey08 (Jan 22, 2013)

jedellion said:


> aww thanks, truth be told I scrap so many before I get ones I think are worth continuing with.



Just like the rest of us do   Ain't technology great?!

Lorraine


----------



## Trilby (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi Jedellion, great pics. I love the title of the grim reaper picture 'next' very apt :applause:


----------



## vangoghsear (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice work.  Difficult on computer; you did a great job.


----------

